# Stand Alone Servo Controller



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I thought this warranted splitting off from another thread....



fritz42_male said:


> Just discovered that Polulu now have a USB controller that supports internal scripting so you can run the program after disconnecting the PC - look here: http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1350





DarkLore said:


> If I'm interpreting correctly...that internal scripting cannot be done with normal servos. It appears to require radio controlled or digital servos.


It took some searching on the site but the controller has 1024 bytes of onboard memory to hold a script. The example scripts shows it holding over 400 servo settings and accepts a trigger. Its a pretty neat little board and its priced right for some light duty control.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Randy's right. After a bit of searching for the resource tab, it turns out they have a understandable user guide online. So why is it that I don't own one of these yet? Okay...so now that we know a bit more about this pololu servo controller...how does it compare in functionality and value with the SSC-32?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Please pardon my ignorance but I am in over my head when it comes to servos.
This controller makes 6 servos move right?
Will this controller will work with regular Hitec servos?
Will this unit be able to stand alone and control the servos?
Will this unit be able to run a routine after being triggered?
Can a PIR sensor be able to trigger this controller? 
I want to avoid another costly mistake. Im currently out $300 and do not have moving servos. (Thats another thread).
Thank you for your help.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Allen, the answer to all your questions is...yes. But, the memory only holds 1024 bytes of data which isnt a whole lot. What are your requirements for servo positions? How many servos are you running? This would be a real limiting factor if your wanting to lip sync.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I am making small animatronic monsters to live in cages at a monster museum attraction. They just need to run eiher a timed loop or a routine after being triggered. I need them to look around, wag tails, that kind of thing. Sound would be nice but not necessary at this stage. I need to get a feel for the mechanics so I can get more complex down the road.
Here is the website to my museum, part of it is a monster bestiary, like a zoo.
www.huntmonsters.com


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I don't know if the Polulu unit can be triggered. If it can't then an alternative you might want to consider is the Picaxe board listed here:

http://81.134.141.187/epages/Store.storefront/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store.TechSupplies/Products/AXE020

You will also need the servo upgrade kit:

http://81.134.141.187/epages/Store.storefront/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store.TechSupplies/Products/AXE030

And the 28X2 chip:
http://81.134.141.187/epages/Store....h=/Shops/Store.TechSupplies/Products/AXE010X2

as well as being able to perform basic soldering.

The Picaxe programming is easy, triggering is simple and the board is relatively cheap.

I have this board and it is superb. Up to 16 servos, 8 digital and 4 analogue inputs and 1024 byes of RAM - enough for a reasonable routine if you think carefully about the programming.

The other alternative is to build some of my VLC controllers and use multiples to perform different functions. Hpropman is also about to release a howto on using such controllers for all sorts of things.

I understand time is an issue so the Picaxe route is a quick way to go especially with the 28x2 board.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

"Programmable, self-contained Halloween or Christmas display controller that responds to sensors. The picture to the right and the video below show a self-contained hexapod robot that uses three micro servos and two digital distance sensors for autonomous walking."
Does this qoute from their site mean that it will trigger from motion or PIR sensor input?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Presuming we're talking about the pololu micro maestro. My understanding from the resource document is that you use one of the channels as an input. While they don't specifically mention pir, the instructions say you change a specified channel to input mode. Then wire up a button, switch, or whatever according to the instructions (see page 53).


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes Im refering to the pololu board, I would rather buty one thing instead of three and the pickaxe looks way over my head. I also dont want to confuse this thread with multiple controllers and boards.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm picking a Maestro up later today and will report back.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks like a nice little board I will prob get one to see what it can do


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

OK got it - mine came as a kit so I have to solder some headers on - will do that tonight. This thing is TINY! you could actually build it into a small prop with no problem.

The manual is extensive - the programming looks a bit more difficult than Picaxe stuff but easy enough. They give you examples for using the ports as digital and analogue inputs as well as LED outputs so all-in-all a very nice controller for the price.

More to follow!


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

any update on the board fritz?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Well it's easy to program but I haven't sorted out the servo power yet so haven't tested it with a servo - will do this tonight/tomorrow.

It powers the programming side off USB but not the servo power - I didnt know that when I first tested it so couldn't figure out why it didn't seem to be working!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This is what I'm using to build a stand alone 3 axis skull that I need for a demonstration next month. Separate Picaxe controllers for each of the 3 axis servos, each running a random movement program. I don't know how to set a Picaxe up yet for the jaw servo so I'm using a Cowlacious board for that. Fritz's VLC controllers are less than $10 each and fairly straightforward to build.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Well I tested the Polulu board and it works nicely. However, it costs a fair amount more than 'my' VLC controller and just gives you a couple more servo outputs and USB onboard so for the money, I'd rather buy more 08M kits. It is however TINY! - ideal if you are using it for multiple servo control in a skull. 

Halstaff, I believe hpropman has a Picaxe version of the Scary Terry board coming out but otherwise, I did what you are doing - Cowlacious board for the audio and picaxes for everything else.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Well I tested the Polulu board and it works nicely. However, it costs a fair amount more than 'my' VLC controller and just gives you a couple more servo outputs and USB onboard so for the money, I'd rather buy more 08M kits. It is however TINY! - ideal if you are using it for multiple servo control in a skull.
> 
> Halstaff, I believe hpropman has a Picaxe version of the Scary Terry board coming out but otherwise, I did what you are doing - Cowlacious board for the audio and picaxes for everything else.


Unfortunately, Carl is out of stock on the boards as he redesigns it. I knew I should have bought another one when I had the chance.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Ouch - I'll need another sound to servo board - probably 2. How long before Carl has the redesign ready? (what he want to go & redesign something that is already perfect for?)

hpropman - any progress with your picaxe sound to servo?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

halstaff said:


> Unfortunately, Carl is out of stock on the boards as he redesigns it. I knew I should have bought another one when I had the chance.


I believe I still have a new one that I haven't used. If you need it, message me.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Ouch - I'll need another sound to servo board - probably 2. How long before Carl has the redesign ready? (what he want to go & redesign something that is already perfect for?)
> 
> hpropman - any progress with your picaxe sound to servo?


The circuit works it has two versions the original was used with an amplified speaker output and did not have and preamp circuit - that is the one I used for the joking skellies - I have since changed it to have a preamp so that you can plug a MP3 player or similar into it. other then the prototypes and the newer circuit that I just breadboarded. I do not have PC boards made for them yet. I have been busy with the Picaxe book. I will see if I can get the schematic into eagle for you guys to look at and you can build it on a prototype board if you want. I know you guys are anxious and I will try to get it ready as soon as possible. On a side note the 08M controller board is coming along nicely. The PC board is almost ready I still have some more work to do with Eagle before I can test the prototype.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Just FYI Frightideas have released their own sound to servo board. 2 inputs, 2 servo outputs.


----------

